# Gift Bag, Tote Bag, Seamless Knitted in the Round (K)



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This pattern is a very easy and fast knit for a round bag with a picot top edging, drawstring closure, staggered eyelets, and a star-patterned bottom. Included with this pattern are 3 bonus sections which are instructions for an optional I-Cord, stitch counts and pattern modifications for making various size bags, and tips for designing bags.

$2.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gift-bag-tote-bag-seamless-knitted-in-the-round

http://www.etsy.com/listing/129953898/pdf-pattern-gift-bag-tote-satchel-pouch?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! Those are so nice. I will have to give it a try. Thank you for sharing.
Love the bright colors, too. How will you use them?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

For gifts. If you wrap tissue paper around the gift, you can shape the bag into the ball.

Great for Holiday gifts, Halloween and baby gifts.

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

O.K. I have got to have this pattern. Headed over there now.
Those are just perfect for what I have in mind


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Really cute and look so fun to make.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.

I love your Avatar. It is so beautiful. Pocahontas' life fascinates me.



Pocahontas said:


> Really cute and look so fun to make.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been reading the pattern I just purchased for this gift bag and I must say it is very well written. The instructions are clear and I love that the designer has actually inserted rnd. numbers so you can check them off as you go. Also, and you young people out there probably won't appreciate it as much as I do, but the font size is actually big enough to read  I guess that is one of my pet peeves with some patterns. Anyway, I think we have a winner here for sure.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh! These would make great Christmas gift bags!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

They are just so pretty!! Really must learn knitting in the round.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How sweet!! When I saw the the stitch pattern, I thought...if the bottom was red and the top was green, it would look like a strawberry. :wink:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> How sweet!! When I saw the the stitch pattern, I thought...if the bottom was red and the top was green, it would look like a strawberry. :wink:


Well you just gave me an idea for making my first one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Well you just gave me an idea for making my first one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, goody! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very cute bags and they make reusable packaging!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a nice pattern!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I simply love that green shade. That bag is so festive. Its superxx


----------



## grace498 (Aug 18, 2017)

So pretty


----------

